# So much for...



## gengo

私たち英語を話す人は、しばしばこのフレーズで文を始めます。
否定、失望、または辞任の表現。 何かを拒否したり、あきらめたり、やめたり、処分したりするときに使用される表現。
いくつかの例文を挙げましょう。

_His house burnt down with all of his possessions.  So much for becoming rich.
For years, Volkswagen cars were designed to cheat on emissions tests. So much for "German engineering."
Well, I guess it'll never work. So much for that idea._

日本語ではどういう風に表されるでしょうか？　ケースバイケースで決まるでしょう。

試訳：
１．まぁ、これじゃ、金持ちなんかなるはずないだろう。
２．「ドイツのエンジニアリング」ってのは、こんなもんか。
３．そのアイデアはやっぱりだめだね。


----------



## Joschl

Unlike the idiomatic expression "_soviel zu _[*X*]" in German, there is no clear one-to-one equivalent in Japanese, I think. My suggestion for sentence #1 would be これで金持ちになるという夢/希望も終わりだな。


----------



## Flaminius

英語表現 so much for に構造的に対応する日本語表現がないというのは、*Joschl*さんのいうとおりのなので、私もいくつか対応する表現を提案します。
夢と消える
泡と消える
水の泡となる
ポシャる
おじゃんになる

全て自動詞的に使います。ちなみに最後の2つはやや俗語的。


----------



## Schokolade

「～～もこれまでか。」「～～もこれまでだな。」

は、いかがでしょう。


----------



## Joschl

Does anyone have any suggestions for sentence #2? Something like "昔の技術大国ドイツも落ちぶれたもんだな" would be my comment on the Volkswagen emission scandal. In my opinion, expressions such as "[*X*]も所詮こんなもんか。" don't work here.


----------



## Flaminius

Okay, I must confess that my suggestions are not suitable for #2, they are better at translating #1.  Let me, then, try for #2:
技術大国ドイツもおしまいだな。


----------



## gengo

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

ゲンゴさん　次の例はどうですか

_*So much for* becoming rich.
*ああーっ*お金持ちに成ることは*なんてこった
ああーっ*お金持ちに成ることは*呆れるよ

So much for* "German engineering."_
*何とまあ駄目な*ドイツのエンジニアリング*だ
とんだ*ドイツのエンジニアリング*だ*

_*So much for* that idea.
その案は*とんでもないよ*
その案は*がっくりするよ*_

Gengo, but if you want a universal formula for "*so much for*"
how about *何て駄目な～である *or* ああ、残念である*

_*So much for* becoming rich.
お金持ちに成ることは*何て駄目な事だ

So much for* "German engineering."_
*何て駄目な*ドイツのエンジニアリング*だ*

_*So much for* that idea.
その案は*何て駄目だ*_


----------



## Flaminius

At the risk of being unnecessarily harsh, I must say, *Katzuhiko Minohara*, that your above sentences are mostly unnatural Japanese.  Some of them COULD be uttered in the situations where the English counterpart can be heard, but they are not translations.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

Flaminiusさん、そうですね、私は翻訳者じゃないので　権利はありませんが、
皆様に　出来るだけ　参考に成るようにと思って　試してみただけです。

日本人同士の会話の中で　聞いた事が有って　
"so much for ..."の表現に　一番近い意味合いを持つ言葉は
おそらく　「　何てまあ　」とか　「　あきれる　」です。

ただ、ゲンゴさんの　例に当てはめようとすると
自然な日本語には聞こえないのです。

日本語のネイティブさん達が　いい訳し方を導かせるために
もう一つ　私なりの　最後のヒントを上げさて下さいませ。

_*So much for* becoming rich.
お金持ちに成る*ことには呆然と成るよ*
お金持ちに成る*ことには首を傾げてしまうよ

So much for* "German engineering."_
ドイツのエンジニアリング*には呆然と成るよ*
ドイツのエンジニアリング*には首を傾げてしまうよ*

_*So much for* that idea.
その案*には呆然と成るよう*_
その案*には首を傾げてしまうよ*

どうでしょうか。

日本語には"so much for ..."にしっかりと相当する決まり文句が無いので、
結局　ゲンゴさんの訳でいいと思います。

_His house burnt down with all of his possessions. So much for becoming rich._
まぁ、これじゃ、金持ちなんかなるはずないだろう。

*お金持ちに成ることはこれでお終いだ。
お金持ちに成ることは大変な事だ。*
彼の資産が全部焼けてしまったので、もうすでに金持ちではなく、今後　もう一度
金持ちに成るまでの道のりが難しいでしょう。

_For years, Volkswagen cars were designed to cheat on emissions tests. So much for "German engineering."_
「ドイツのエンジニアリング」ってのは、こんなもんか。

*「ドイツのエンジニアリング」ってたいしたものではない。
「ドイツのエンジニアリング」にはがっかりするわ。*
フォルクスワーゲンはいんちきをしてしまう会社なので、彼らの技術力には余り期待が出来ない。

_Well, I guess it'll never work. So much for that idea._
そのアイデアはやっぱりだめだね。

*その案は良くないね。
なんて駄目な案を思いついたのだろう。*
既に　その案は上手く行かないと想定している事から。

"so much for ..." 
がっかりしてしまう　残念である事を　テーマに
そして　文脈から　その表現の意味を　皆様なりに解釈出来たら
ピント来るでしょう。

もう一つ　思い出しました

「　～には参ったなあー　」

_*So much for* becoming rich.
お金持ちに成る*ことには参っちゃうよ

So much for* "German engineering."_
ドイツのエンジニアリング*には参ってしまうわー*

_*So much for* that idea.
その案*には参った*_


----------



## Flaminius

*Gengo*さんの: 
「ドイツのエンジニアリング」ってのは、こんなもんか。

はso much forという表現のもつ、裏切られた期待というニュアンスを表していますね。


また、かつひこさんの例文でも: 
とんだドイツのエンジニアリングだ
「ドイツのエンジニアリング」ってたいした(ものでは)ことない。
「ドイツのエンジニアリング」にはがっかり(する)したわ。

上の3例は自然な文です。しかし、残念ながら繰り返さざるを得ないのですが、その他の例文は、日本語の文として不自然(例: お金持ちに成ることには呆然と成るよ)か、英語表現のニュアンスを十分表していないかです(例: その案には参った)。このスレッドで求められているのは、単に低い評価を下す表現ではなく、高い期待が裏切られて低い評価を下さざるを得ないニュアンスをもつ表現です。


新しい例を出すと、デルタ株のせいで
So much for the hot vax summer.
といいたくなる事態が発生していますが、日本語に翻訳するなら
ワクチン打って夏をエンジョイするはずだったのに。/エンジョイするあてが外れた。
などといいます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

My attempts:
_So much for becoming rich.　_金の亡者も終わったな。
_So much for "German engineering."　_ドイツ製にもうんざりだ/こりごりだ。or　ドイツ製ってそんなもん？
_So much for that idea.　その案はボツ！ _or　_その案についてはもうおしまい。_or_　あきまへん！_


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> このスレッドで求められているのは、単に低い評価を下す表現ではなく、高い期待が裏切られて低い評価を下さざるを得ないニュアンスをもつ表現です。


その通りです。


----------

